# rubber tracks for snow takeuchi TL130



## bassenterprises (Jan 5, 2009)

I just purchased a Takeuchi TL130. It currently has OEM lug tracks. they are terrible in the snow. I know bridgestone makes a Polar Tread, but they want $2400 for each track, plus i have to buy a new sprocket kit to make it fit on my machine. Does anyone have a cheaper solution? Or does anyone have a used set of snow tracks they are trying to get rid of. 

thanks for any help.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pictures please !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

bassenterprises;703115 said:


> I just purchased a Takeuchi TL130. It currently has OEM lug tracks. they are terrible in the snow. I know bridgestone makes a Polar Tread, but they want $2400 for each track, plus i have to buy a new sprocket kit to make it fit on my machine. Does anyone have a cheaper solution? Or does anyone have a used set of snow tracks they are trying to get rid of.
> 
> thanks for any help.


 A set of Solideal tracks would help a LOT and still give you great summer performance.I sell Mustang tracks loaders (same as Taks) and have had excellent feed back by the customers who I sold the Solideal replacements to for their Mustangs for snow removal.. These are one of Solideals biggest sellers so you know they must be well proven..They are natural rubber and not synthetic like most.Ride smoother and should be less prone to tearing..You dont have to change sprockets. I dont have my price book here but I am guessing about 1500 each.. I can check on it for you if you want.. Let me know if I can help you in any way..Have customers all across the states and Canada.even Aus..so distance means little to me.. [email protected] Equipment 715-290-0189 anytime of day.. or [email protected]
Here is a pic of what they look like..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to see Pic's of the one he has on now !!!!


----------



## bassenterprises (Jan 5, 2009)

go on the takeuchi website. and look at the tl130. those are the tracks i have now.. great in the dirt, but ****** in the snow


----------

